# Repair damaged clutch shimano Shadow+ derailleur



## nicolasswid (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello, Last ride I just found my Shadow + was broken on my Shimano XT. How to see that: 
*Changing the lever from OFF to ON is easy and does not require forcing.
* When in ON, pull the derailleur forward, it is supposed to be hard and tensed (that's the effect that keep your chain from banging your chainstays).

If you have the problem just let the system on OFF and disassemble the plastic cover. THere is a U part which support the screw which set tension to the clutch, this U part was broken in 2 pieces.
The idea is to apply pressure on the round shaft to "clutch".

In my case I just used the half part of the U which has now the shape of an "L". I glued the small plastic part as shown on the picture to apply more pressure on the clutch. Then you have to unscrew the setscrew to let it as on the picture. The idea is the screw will be pushing against the plastic case. That will apply stress on the plasti case, but it's quite thick, and it s fixed against a metallic rib of the derailleur so I think it's OK.

Just mount the system as showed on the second picture and mount the plastic cover carefully. Then try to switch from OFF to ON. If it 's very hard, you have to dissassemble and screw more the set screw. If it´s to easy to switch from OFF to ON : unscrew the setscrew.

It worked for a few rides and I think it will last a few years more, design form shimano seems quite weak, that's a pity for a XT derailleur supposed to stand lots of abuse.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What about just buying/ordering the new updated Shimano Cam Unit Tensioner with the decreased radius bend and be done with it?


----------



## nicolasswid (Apr 15, 2014)

That s very good, I did not know it was possible to buy the part. Not sure I would do it, it s not so easy to source in the country I m living.
Thanks


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I had discovered this same issue today with my 2019 SLX 11-speed R/D, whereby the lever was floppy and there was no resistance from going from tensioned to untensioned. I found this thread from a google search hoping to find a remedy, whereby I wouldn't have to spring for a new R/D. Good news...the fix was free and took 5 minutes.

Take off the cover to the clutch (three 2mm hex screws) and set it aside. All that was wrong was that the tension screw (also 2mm hex) had backed away from the clutch, thereby putting no resistance in the clutch lever/mechanism. Simply screw the screw back into place to make contact with the clutch, to your desired tension. But the cover back on. I added a couple drops of chain lube to the cam mechanism before replacing the cover, and it made the tension/untension easier, so that's a plus. 

Boom...5 minute _easy_ fix. $0 spent.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

MTBeing said:


> I had discovered this same issue today with my 2019 SLX 11-speed R/D, whereby the lever was floppy and there was no resistance from going from tensioned to untensioned. I found this thread from a google search hoping to find a remedy, whereby I wouldn't have to spring for a new R/D. Good news...the fix was free and took 5 minutes.
> 
> Take off the cover to the clutch (three 2mm hex screws) and set it aside. All that was wrong was that the tension screw (also 2mm hex) had backed away from the clutch, thereby putting no resistance in the clutch lever/mechanism. Simply screw the screw back into place to make contact with the clutch, to your desired tension. But the cover back on. I added a couple drops of chain lube to the cam mechanism before replacing the cover, and it made the tension/untension easier, so that's a plus.
> 
> Boom...5 minute _easy_ fix. $0 spent.


The chain lube makes me nervous. Shimano's instructions say to use grease and to keep lube away from a certain part of the clutch mechanism or it'll cease to function. (see page 25)


https://si.shimano.com/api/publish/storage/pdf/en/dm/RD0001/DM-RD0001-06-ENG.pdf


----------

